

Show HN: My weekend project, find average sales price for stuff on ebay - soebbing
http://www.price-helper.com

======
ericingram
Cool idea! Here's my feedback: Feels like there is too much on the page that
doesn't do anything. Since this is essentially a search box with a button and
a result, I would eliminate almost everything on the page and focus all
attention on that search box and the results. Also you should show something
if the search doesn't come up with an average, perhaps the few listings that
did come up. Better yet, show the eBay search results no matter what, so I can
edit my search if it looks like the wrong items are being averaged.

~~~
soebbing
Thank you very much for your feedback! It's hard to find the right balance
between functionality and ease of use. I was very usure regarding the category
chooser, thanks to your feedback I now feel confident to remove it and just go
with the best category hit.

Your idea regarding displaying items even if no real result could be generated
seems so obvious, I am a bit ashamed to not think of that. :)

Again, thank you!

------
sicxu
There are a lot of ebay market research tools out there. You will need to
stand out either by pricing or by feature. Good luck.

~~~
soebbing
The service can stay free by monetizing the traffic I am sending to eBay using
their affiliate program. Currently I create landing pages for all searched
terms and try my limited seo skills to get these into the google index.

Is there any feature at the top of your head that you would like to see in
this tool?

Thank you for your comment!

